# Remote Authentication of An Encrypted ZFS / (root)?



## zennybsd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi:

Is there any way that how can a remote authentication (with keyfile) of an encrypted zfs /?

Does anything like https://www.recompile.se/wiki/mandos exist in FreeBSD?

Thanks!

/zenny


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2012)

FreeBSD's ZFS does not support encryption. It's available from version 30 and FreeBSD's ZFS is still at 28.


----------



## zennybsd (Dec 4, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> FreeBSD's ZFS does not support encryption. It's available from version 30 and FreeBSD's ZFS is still at 28.



I guess zfs can be on top of GELI (http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=29652) for encryption.

Actually, my question is not about encryption, but any FreeBSD tool that can do remote authentication of the encrypted disk either using an encrypted passphrase or keyfile as in the case of Mandos.

Thanks anyway!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm not aware of any such tools on FreeBSD. It's going to be tricky to implement too, you would need to load and start a daemon or some other client before you have access to a filesystem. Not impossible but not really easy either.


----------

